# Italian League Stats....help!



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

I am trying to understand all of the stats on the LEGA BASKET site.

Can someone tell me what.....

FALLI C and S

Sc

Stoppatte Dat and Sub 

Palle Per and Rec

Valutaz --> OER and A+ dP

Thanks!


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Maybe I should wait for italian guys, but anyway lets give a try and they can correct me.

FALLI C - fouls commited (5 maximum)
FALLI S - fouls received

SC - dunks maybe? I know Legabasket counts dunks, so maybe this is it

Stoppate Dat - blocks you did
Stoppate Sub - times your shot was blocked

Palle Per - probably steals
Palle Rec - probably turnovers (or the other way Per-TOs and Rec-steals)

Valutaz - value ranking. Well "Lega" line (if you look Here) probably is the same as Euroleague one (pts+rebs+etc-missed shots-TOs) and OER I guess is some formula in which playing time is included.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

All right as sayd Zalgi (yea, Sc = Schiacciate = dunks), but palle Per and palle Rec.
It's the opposite :grinning: 

Palle Per = turnovers ("lose basketballs")
Palle Rec = steals ("recovered basketballs") 

Bye


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Valutaz --> OER and A+ dP

What are those two?


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

One thing I noticed on the LEGA site *ItalianBBLover*,

Is that, in some cases teams commit less turnovers than the other team has steals. Which makes no sense to me. How can they opposing team have more LOOSE BALL recoveries/steals than the other team has TOTAL turnovers?


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nikos</b>!
> Valutaz --> OER and A+ dP
> 
> What are those two?


OER is an offense efficency rating, calculated with the ratio points/ball possesses (shots attempted, etc).

Also DER (defensive efficency rating) exists... if i remember well these 2 special stats were created by Dan Peterson and Giampiero Hubry (J&J International Group).

A+ dP should be simply "assists + (steals - turnovers)"...


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nikos</b>!
> One thing I noticed on the LEGA site *ItalianBBLover*,
> 
> Is that, in some cases teams commit less turnovers than the other team has steals. Which makes no sense to me. How can they opposing team have more LOOSE BALL recoveries/steals than the other team has TOTAL turnovers?


ItalianBBlover, please correct me if i'm wrong...  

Well, total turnovers or steals of a team aren't the exact sum of players turnovers and steals but include also team turnovers and team steals. In fact if you read the scout you'll find, under all the player names, the word "squadra" that means "team": some steals or turnovers not attribuited to a particular player (for example: after a FT failed, 1 or more players touch the ball without having its possess and the ball go out) will be in this section. I hope you understand what i mean...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Toxicity</b>!
> 
> 
> ItalianBBlover, please correct me if i'm wrong...
> ...


Toxi's right.

Another example can be a wrong pass from a player to another one that ends out of the field.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Toxi's right.
> ...


Isn't that what a TURNOVER is? 

I was asking how a team can give away say 20 turnovers, but the other team has 23 steals? Doesn't that mean the first team I mentioned should have AT LEAST 23 turnovers? Or are those 3 extra steals from the second team as a result of a TEAM STEAL or FORCED TURNOVER not attributed to a INDIVIDUAL player?

Is this what you mean?


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

So the higher the OER the better?

So it is simply offensive efficiency? Basically Offensive stats per possesion type of thing? Or simply Points per possession (derived from shot attempts, assists, and TOs)?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nikos</b>!
> So the higher the OER the better?
> 
> So it is simply offensive efficiency? Basically Offensive stats per possesion type of thing? Or simply Points per possession (derived from shot attempts, assists, and TOs)?


Honestly I dunno well all the stats-things.

Anyway I think OER is a relation between shots made&attempted, time and turnovers.
Higher is better, that's sure.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Higher OER is better of course! In fact OER shows what points a player scores every possess (i don't know exactly but i think a possess includes shots attempted, TO and maybe assists). 

A limit value is 1.00 = 1 point every possess. Any higher value than 1.00 is considered excellent.


----------

